# The Salt Dog Express..



## MikeZ (May 11, 2011)

Saw this while running yesterday...


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2011)

Haha. Is that your vehicle Salty?


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 11, 2011)

Yah, he needs a bus when traveling with his knife kit....


----------



## Salty dog (May 11, 2011)

Is there a bar in there?


----------



## Potato42 (May 11, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Is there a bar in there?


 
I think he's getting ideas...


----------



## MikeZ (May 11, 2011)

I think there were a few bottles in there


Salty dog said:


> Is there a bar in there?


----------



## Michael Rader (May 11, 2011)

Can we force Salty to use that pic as his new avatar? Dave...? Come on.
-M


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 11, 2011)

Hey! is that a short bus??


----------



## Salty dog (May 11, 2011)

It's the only kind I've been on.


----------

